# Vehicle battery not charging on hook up



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

My sister & brother in law have recently purchased a Chauson Allegro 94, 2008 model! They had a problem with the vehicle battery, which they have sorted out, but now realise that it is not charging when on hook up. 
I had a look at it earlier today and all obvious fuses are Okay, but not being familiar with the brand I wonder if there is something that I've missed? 
Both batteries appear on the control panel display, but there's no charge reaching the vehicle battery. No problem with the leisure battery which is fully charged.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Are you sure it's supposed to charge the vehicle battery when on hook-up? Many don't unless you use a *fused* link wire between the two batteries. Clive Mott has an article showing how to do this somewhere on here but I can't find it at the moment. :?
Alternatively, you can fit a more elaborate, & expensive system. (Battery Master?)
No doubt someone will be along later to point you in the right direction.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

From what I have read on here, it would appear that some vehicle batteries do charge when on hook up and some don`t. Some automatically and some via a switch/button. 

Mine does not , only leisure battery, shows charging on hook up

Gary


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for your replies emmbeedee and Gary, I thought that this might be the case, but the manual/booklet that came with the van specifically refers to the facility to charge the vehicle battery.
But as there is no wiring diagram I don't know where to go next.
Thanks again though.
Lindsay


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While some vehicles have this facility; to charge vehicle and leisure batteries, most do not.
I have a "Battery Master" from Van Bitz to do the job, which is magic.
My solar panel now allows me to use the vehicle system to charge my phones and other gadgetry without too much fear of causing starting problems.
Alan


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Alan, but this model does, apparently, have the facility to charge the vehicle battery. In addition to the comment confirming this in the vehicle booklet, my brother in law was assured of this by an aquaintance that used to own the same model. 
No real problem, as he is using a 'trickle charger' to keep it topped up while on hook up outside the house, but it's just annoying that I couldn't come up with an answer.
Lindsay


----------

